# Atlanta, GA



## atlantaloner (Nov 10, 2015)

not having a great homelife! I want to start traveling, but im planning to do it more towards spring time. are there any squat houses/ communities I could stay in around atlanta?


----------



## OstrichJockey (Nov 10, 2015)

Anywho, Atlanta isn't meant for squatter kids. You'll soon be eaten alive. No worries.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 11, 2015)

OstrichJockey said:


> View attachment 26734
> 
> 
> Anywho, Atlanta isn't meant for squatter kids. You'll soon be eaten alive. No worries.



that's... vague, and not very helpful... 

i'm not a fan of georgia in general so i can't help you... maybe seek out another town?


----------



## OstrichJockey (Nov 12, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's... vague, and not very helpful...
> 
> i'm not a fan of georgia in general so i can't help you... maybe seek out another town?



Vague. Which town?

I mean that everyone in Atlanta are reptiles. I'm currently in Atlanta but I'm a ninja turtle. 

The people of rural Alabama are welcoming to transients, and you may also have good luck in Ashville, NC or Chatanooga.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 12, 2015)

OstrichJockey said:


> Vague. Which town?
> 
> I mean that everyone in Atlanta are reptiles. I'm currently in Atlanta but I'm a ninja turtle.
> 
> The people of rural Alabama are welcoming to transients, and you may also have good luck in Ashville, NC or Chatanooga.



don't vote my post as confusing because you didn't like that i voted your post that way. it's against the rules, and there was nothing confusing about my post.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 12, 2015)

@atlantaloner where do you want to go in the spring and how do you want to get there?


----------



## OstrichJockey (Nov 12, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> don't vote my post as confusing because you didn't like that i voted your post that way. it's against the rules, and there was nothing confusing about my post.


I was confused by it. 

Also, that is a nice hat you have.


----------



## Twrex (Nov 20, 2015)

What's the word on Atlanta? Anywhere safe to camp / post up with a sign? Anything worth sticking around for?


----------



## OstrichJockey (Nov 20, 2015)

I can confirm: no.

Except meee.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 20, 2015)

i dont know much about atl but savannah is nice and just a hop and skip from there. i had a layover there (atl) on a greyhound once and from that i decided i didnt really like the place but im not much of a big city kind of guy..


----------



## OstrichJockey (Nov 20, 2015)

I missed a bus back in January in Atlanta and ended up meeting a fellow traveler who also missed her bus. We counted 18 people who approached us to sell dope, within 6 hours.

Enjoyable city, if you can tolerate the people. I'm like 15 miles north of Atlanta for another week.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 20, 2015)

OstrichJockey said:


> I missed a bus back in January in Atlanta and ended up meeting a fellow traveler who also missed her bus. We counted 18 people who approached us to sell dope, within 6 hours.
> 
> Enjoyable city, if you can tolerate the people. I'm like 15 miles north of Atlanta for another week.



yea and if you dont buy any dope its can you spare a couple dollars? and if you dont you get cussed out and they try to start a fight. yea same story here. the greyhound station there is a shit show. it was definately the worst part of the trip.


----------



## TripTheTraveler (Nov 20, 2015)

Atlanta is no fun. I would rather deal with Skid Row than be there again


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 20, 2015)

dragoncon is amazing if you can afford it and are a big geek. i can't imagine any other reason to be in georgia though.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 20, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> the greyhound station there is a shit show


I'm pretty sure you could say that about any Greyhound station anywhere.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 20, 2015)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I'm pretty sure you could say that about any Greyhound station anywhere.



heh yea alot are bad that one was really bad though, even the LA one wasnt that bad. it was jam packed with people and really small just alot of stuff goin on.


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 21, 2015)

I just rode in this morning. Anyone interested in exploring abandons, paint graffiti, watch trains... you know who to call!


----------



## Chillawhile (Dec 5, 2015)

Atl is a pretty big city with some of the worst public transport imaginable. The greyhound station, as usual, is in a shitty part of town. The csx yard is nowhere near where you'd wanna be. Unless you got wheels your SOL or walkin for a while. 
And the last few years it seems ATL has been on a huge gentrification trip. A lot of the spots that used to be cool are yuppie central now. The northside, old 4th, hell little 5 points used to have travel kids around a good bit. Now its Hipster Heaven. 
Ive been housed up back in ATL since Oct. and I cant wait to get the fuck out!


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to USA - destinations


----------



## deleted user (Sep 8, 2017)

Flew to Atlanta to visit my grandma at her nursing home. I have been staying with her but who knows how long before I'm kicked out. It looks like this city is shitty to squatters, just from walking 4 hours/13 miles from the airport I didn't see a single traveling kid. If I get kicked I guess I'll go to Savannah.


----------

